# NONE



## fmccarty (Apr 22, 2013)

Looked all weekend, none at all, I think it will be a couple more weeks


----------



## tricountyguy (Apr 12, 2013)

Not sure where you are at. Im located around the dekalb/clinton area. Been looking like crazy just because I cant wait, but we have 4 consecutive days coming up that are all in the upper 60's lower 70's with some good overnight lows. Plenty of moisture already just need the warm temps to warm the soil and they will be out here. Ill be picking em by next weekend!!


----------

